# Recherche housse ipod



## Carotterapée (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je recherche une housse pour ipod, comme celle qui était fournie avec l'ipod video, puis avec l'ipod nano.

Quelqu'un sait-il où je pourrais trouver cette fameuse housse? (en blanc ou en noir, peu importe).

(oui je suis un peu maniaque, mais c'est la seule housse qui me convienne vraiment, je l'ai perdue et depuis j'en cherche une désespéremment!)







Merci d'avance

Caro.


----------



## Liosha-K (4 Février 2010)

Salut !
Malheureusement, cette housse ne se vend pas séparément ... Mais tu peut toujours tenté ta chance sur des sites comme Amazone, Priceminister ou encore Ebay !

Voila voila ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h22 ----------

Par ailleurs, si tu finis par en trouvé, tien moi au courant car ca m'interesse pour mon 160go 

Musicalement, Liosha


----------



## antho2b0 (8 Janvier 2018)

Je voudrais fabriquer la même housse pour mon iPhone x quelqu'un serai en qu'elle matière elle était ? Merci


----------

